# Sichtfenster für TP277



## volker (25 März 2010)

Hallo

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer klappbaren Schutzhaube für ein TP277.
Einbaumass 212 x 156. 
Die Haube sollte logischerweise Durchsichtig sein und zur Seite aufklappbar.

Bei Rittal gibt es nur Sichtfenster in der Standartgrösse ab 499x479.
Viel zu gross für meine Zwecke.

Kennt jemand einen Hersteller wo ich sowas bekommen kann?


----------



## marlob (25 März 2010)

Siemens selber bietet auch Schutzhauben an. Ich weiss nicht
ob die deinen Anforderungen genügen (wegen aufklappbar), aber ich schicke trotzdem mal den Link
http://support.automation.siemens.com/AT/view/de/36042262


----------



## volker (25 März 2010)

jo die kenn ich und hatte die bestellt.
blöderweise ist danach der touch nicht mehr funktionsfähig


----------



## PN/DP (26 März 2010)

*Fibox und Sarel*

Hallo Volker,

ich habe 2007 was ganz schickes bei FIBOX entdeckt: Klappfenster, IP65, schlagfestes Polycarbonat, rauchgrau transparenter Deckel





http://catalogs.fibox.com/catalogs/catalog.taf?pg_parent=236&userlang=GER1

Z.B. das Klappfenster L44 II (377 x 331 x 28) hat die perfekte Größe für MP277 10" Touch und war recht preisgünstig.
Das TP277 ist zwar etwas kleiner als das MP277, aber vielleicht willst Du gleich noch ein paar Taster mit unter die Klappe nehmen.
Kleiner gibt es z.B. L43 II (277 x 331 x 28), noch kleiner wird es eng für das TP277.

Dieses Klappfenster ist in meiner Fabrik im Naßbereich (mit Essigdämpfen) das einzige Fenster, was noch nicht kaputt ist.

Katalog: 3 Seiten mit Maßzeichnungen habe ich hier am Beitrag angehängt.


Dann kenne ich noch von SAREL: Acryl-Sichtfenster ab 400 x 200 x 45, wegen der Metallscharniere hätte ich aber Bedenken im Naßbereich.
http://www.sarel-enclosures.com/de/catalogue/index.php

Katalog: SAREL_Turzubehor-Spacial-18500_DE.pdf

Gruß
Harald


----------

